# Syrian swift Photo



## Bill Wilder (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone have one. I'm posting here because few people use the 
Endangered Species section. Yes I've search the net, no luck.
I think now that the ones I bought are not as advertised. Thanks Bill


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Bill,

I found the following link through Google, hope it helps:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...20&svnum=10&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=ISO-8859-1&sa=N

You'll see a small picture at the top of the page....then scroll down to almost the bottom of the page and you will see the small picture in a larger form.

Sorry I can't give you any more info as I'm not familiar with this type of bird.

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got a rescue that someone called an "Egyptian Swift". There is an entry for them in the Wendell Levi book, THE PIGEON. The bird that I have is definitely that kind. He's got a somewhat shorter beak, a dirty-cream colored neck and a brown/black body. The primaries are longer than normal and he makes a different sound when he flies than the other birds.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Bill.  
It looks like the link Linda has provided will be of help to you. 
I wish you luck in acquiring one of these beautiful birds.

Thanks Linda. 

Cindy


----------

